# resin bodies



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

i see tail lights fade sells some cool bodies but most look like they were cast from my master molds i made back in early 2000.
does anyone have these bodies?
i went by "gg32" on flebay maybe the seller (if hes a member here)knows me?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I remember gg23 and I am sure I bought some stuff.
tail lights fade always has some interesting stuff.
how long do you think molds can last?
I do some molding and I can get between 20 and 50 pulls from a mold before it goes south. I have some that don't have nearly that many pulls out of them that are in little airtight containers.


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

im sure the original master molds are long gone (i used to use oomoo silicone)which are good for about 50 pulls, but i believe the current castings were derived or re-molded from my original molds,
my resin castings always had a glass finish and these appear to have a grainy finish.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

stirlingmoss said:


> i see tail lights fade sells some cool bodies but most look like they were cast from my master molds i made back in early 2000.
> does anyone have these bodies?
> i went by "gg32" on flebay maybe the seller (if hes a member here)knows me?


You're gg32? Some of my favorite slots are your creations. Why did you ever stop casting?
hojoe


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

At my old employer we had an entire silicone molding shop and they stored the molds in a dark, climate controlled room, and only brought them out to the light to cast, and they had molds that had several hundred pours on them. Seems light was the killing source.

Boosted


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Back in the old Bad Dog and then Road Rage days i would 1st wash molds in the dishwasher to clean them . Then use a spray mold release in each cavity. Then the final trick was to place a holder piece ( body ) in each cavity . Put male and females together and place in a ziplock bag then box em away ! Still got a 6 cavity here as a final momento of those old days LOL ! 

Bear :wave: *


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

hojoe said:


> You're gg32? Some of my favorite slots are your creations. Why did you ever stop casting?
> hojoe


thanks joe..
i didnt have the time anymore so i sold off about 75 of my master molds and about 100 resin t-jets,i then walked away from the hobby in whole.
little while after that my wife and i adopted 2 small children which consumed all our time so now that my son is 11 i recently got back into slots with him.
joe maybe ill whip something up special for you


----------



## alfaslot1 (May 27, 2005)

stirlingmoss said:


> i see tail lights fade sells some cool bodies but most look like they were cast from my master molds i made back in early 2000.
> does anyone have these bodies?
> i went by "gg32" on flebay maybe the seller (if hes a member here)knows me?


Hi Gianni i did end up with your molds after you traded them to a slot guy in tenn.,i got the from an ebay deal,all but about six were trashed,badly warped,torn,pitted from poor storage and or overuse.i did contact you after the deal to let you know i had them and get your permission to use the few i could salvage.the '40 ford and '47 chevy were the only ones i have sold that were for the most part as you sold them.ive been casting since about '04 and the handful of your bodies,a couple bauer repops,five mead bros. castings and a couple late model modifieds that i received molds for from the original arizona caster are the only casting ive done that were not my castings,ive done at least a hundred and fifty different castings of my own.i always enjoyed dealing with you in the past so i am a bit confused by the comment that most of my castings look to have come from your molds.anyway great that your back,ive enjoyed your earlier posts and its cool to know its you.
regards, greg


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

alfaslot1 said:


> Hi Gianni i did end up with your molds after you traded them to a slot guy in tenn.,i got the from an ebay deal,all but about six were trashed,badly warped,torn,pitted from poor storage and or overuse.i did contact you after the deal to let you know i had them and get your permission to use the few i could salvage.the '40 ford and '47 chevy were the only ones i have sold that were for the most part as you sold them.ive been casting since about '04 and the handful of your bodies,a couple bauer repops,five mead bros. castings and a couple late model modifieds that i received molds for from the original arizona caster are the only casting ive done that were not my castings,ive done at least a hundred and fifty different castings of my own.i always enjoyed dealing with you in the past so i am a bit confused by the comment that most of my castings look to have come from your molds.anyway great that your back,ive enjoyed your earlier posts and its cool to know its you.
> regards, greg


thanks greg,keep up the good work:thumbsup:


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

well as promised I listed my new cars on fleebay,i will be listing about 100 new resin castings over the next few weeks..take a look ebay seller fantasticplastic_gg32


----------



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

Nice, clean paint work. Kudos!


----------

